# how to drive a right hand drive



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

soon i will be getting a r32 skyline as all of you know they are right hand drive. i got a couple questions. is gear one at the top left or top right? would it be hard to pass on a 2 lane road sense you are on the right side of the car? is it dangerous to drive that way? is it hard to get used to? thanks any help would be apresiated

s14freak


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

*oops*

sorry i cant spell. lol 

s14freak


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

THe shift pattern is the same. If you know how to drive then you can drive a RHD. THere is nothing hard about it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i had the pleasure of driving an R34(so wat if it was just to park it?!?) and theres nuthin to it-if u want, get in ur LHD car and sit in the right side, thats how the shifter will be like in the R32.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

thanks for the advice. what about passing while your sitting on the right side of the car? you wouldnt be able to see oncoming cars!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

why not you have two rear view mirrors?


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

no im talking about when you are passing someone and you have to het in the left lane onto incomming traffic


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Its the same concept. Sit in the passenger seat when someone is driving and try looking over your right or left shoulder, or adjust the mirrors so they work for you in the passenger seat...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

s14freak said:


> *no im talking about when you are passing someone and you have to het in the left lane onto incomming traffic *


Can you re-explain that? I am not for sure what you mean. I think you are overthinking the situation. You are just sitting in a different seat. Dsigns is right adjust mirrors and look over a different shoulder to check for traffic.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

i am driving on the right side of the road in a right hand drive car. my lane is going forward the other lane is going the opposit way. there is somoeone infront of me who is going slow. i want to pass him. but i wouldnt be able to see oncomming trafic very easily because i am on the right side of the car.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ah, I get it now, back off a bit and don't ride his ass and give yourself more room to see. I mean you should be able to pass him no problem you will be in an R32 after all. But I do see what you mean.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

thanks for the help


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

No problem. Also think about drive-thru's by yourself and having to get out of the car to get the food LOL.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

i was thinking about that today i went through mcdonalds. u would either have to have a passenger or park and go in.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nah, i think it would be funny 2 see the persons face when u go through a drive-through by yourself in the R32...haha


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, that is actually quite amusing!! 

Things you take for granted in a LHD are suddenly left to make you think twice before you go to places like Drive thru's, when in a RHD...
I went to a bank the other day in my R32 and nearly choked myself on the seat belt whilst trying to reach across the passenger side to get a ticket out the machine to raise the barrier and let me in the damn parking lot!
Moral of the story, undo your seat belt if you need to reach out the passenger window... Or just take a friend with you all the time!! lol

Suppose you could go in reverse and drive backwards if you where confident enough... Can imagine the looks on peoples faces then!

I tell you what IS dangerous though, making a left turn!! Specially in traffic and if an SUV is infront of you... Can be pretty hairy that can! Also, just pulling out in traffic, if you have a passenger, i guarantee they'll be in the way... Just have to be extra cautious when manoovering in otherwise "taken for granted" circumstances! But damn it's fun!! (and i'm from England)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

> I mean you should be able to pass him no problem you will be in an R32 after all.



lucky bastard... 

how do I pass... is this guy kidding me? what is this joke time? its a freekin skyline for cryin out loud. Let me borrow the shit and take you for a ride.. I'll show you how to pass.   

  

by the way I am just playin around, I completely get the context of your question 100% I can see where you would be worried pulling into oncoming traffic. cause you know every soccermom and their teenage daughters are thinking one thing when they see that car from the cockpit of their big ol' SUV... they just sit back and think eh, :idhitit:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah, the left turns can be tricky! And that passing thing, sucks 'cause you cant see oncoming traffic wen youre behind some1...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I highly doubt that the people who have the money to spend on a Skyline frequent drive-thrus or bother much with ATMs.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

mrh said:


> *I went to a bank the other day in my R32 and nearly choked myself on the seat belt whilst trying to reach across the passenger side to get a ticket out the machine to raise the barrier and let me in the damn parking lot!
> *



Laugh out loud

i have auto seatbelts on my s13 and i dropped my ciggerette down by my feet, and i reached down and opened my door at the same time and the damn seatbelt strangled me. i didnt know what was going on! maybe my car is telling me not to smoke.

i think i am going to name my car christine, after that horror flick.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Classic!!


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! that is to funny!!!! i can see how that happens!!!!! hahahhahahaha!!!!! im gonna pee!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## driving_bear (Apr 28, 2004)

1st is forward to the left trust me im aussie and 98% of cars here are like that except some are at the left bottom


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

you can always hit the mc donalds and other drive thrus in goin backwords 

just back up to the atm and look at other peoples reactions
but naw you should have no problems learning the car its the same concept 

and somtimes when im with my mom or brother and they get a phone call or whatever I reach over and shift for them its not that hard at all

oh and by the way 
HOLY THREAD RESURECTION BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

scourge said:


> I highly doubt that the people who have the money to spend on a Skyline frequent drive-thrus or bother much with ATMs.


lol. that's right, we're all so filthy rich we have servants to do all that mundane stuff for us.


----------

